# Gloves or No gloves?



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gloves or No gloves?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The first thing you do when you fall is try to stop your fall, usually with your hands. And most bikers know, there's two kinds of cyclists, those that have fallen, and those that will. If you've never lost any skin from your palms I suggest taking a rasp and trying it sometime, it's not fun.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not wearing gloves makes you look like a [email protected]

So gloves for me as I am decidedly NOT a [email protected] and not wearing gloves is not going to help.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, your poll needs a third option - gloves sometimes.

I commute without gloves and sometimes I forget them on the longer rides but always do the ride. Don't seem to miss them much when I forget them. But they might help save some skin in a fall/crash.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nOOky said:


> The first thing you do when you fall is try to stop your fall, usually with your hands. And most *bikers* know, there's two kinds of cyclists, those that have fallen, and those that will. If you've never lost any skin from your palms I suggest taking a rasp and trying it sometime, it's not fun.


Whats a biker?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't need them for riding. Need them for crashing.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

nOOky said:


> The first thing you do when you fall is try to stop your fall, usually with your hands.


Then don't fall, duh.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Fell a few month ago and scraped the crap out of my hands. Couldn't use my hands for 2 weeks.

I don't like wearing gloves but there is no way I'm not wearing them on a ride.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Don't need them for riding. Need them for crashing.


I always know what days I'm going to have a fall/crash on a ride.
So I only wear gloves on those days. 

Same with a helmet. I don't need it to ride, so I only wear it to crash with.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

definitely gloves:thumbsup:


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

I've taken many spills on a mountain bike and was glad I had gloves on. Falling on the pavement is even worse....no way I'd ride without them


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

nOOky said:


> The first thing you do when you fall is try to stop your fall, usually with your hands.


As you point out, you'll certainly get practice, so learn how to fall and not do that. Tuck and roll. I wear gloves for the comfort while I'm riding, not for protection in falls.


----------



## Matsushita (Mar 18, 2012)

axlenut said:


> Hi, your poll needs a third option - gloves sometimes.
> 
> I commute without gloves and sometimes I forget them on the longer rides but always do the ride. Don't seem to miss them much when I forget them. But they might help save some skin in a fall/crash.
> 
> Later, Axlenut


Never forgot my gloves, ever. I did forget my water bottles the other day. I hate it when I do that.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear full finger gloves when commuting, mostly for warmth and fall protection.

If I'm wearing a jersey though, I inevitably forget them for some reason.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

i wear gloves to ride, not for crash.
(be careful with putting your hand out to stop your fall, increases chances of breaking your arm.)


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have fallen many times. I still don't wear gloves. I've never really scraped my hands, broke an arm though. I typically try to roll into a fall, it works... sometimes.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I wear gloves when MTB'ing, and when it's cold.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

I always wear gloves, its like insurance for your hands,same goes for the helmet ALWAYS... and by looking at this asphalt road a crash would not be kind to the palms of my hands


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

Gloves for me, or else my hands get too slick from sweating, and they keep my hands warm when it's cold. The extra cushioning helps too.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Gloves. Gives me a place to wipe my sweaty brow.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

alien4fish said:


> I always wear gloves, its like insurance for your hands,same goes for the helmet ALWAYS... and by looking at this asphalt road a crash would not be kind to the palms of my hands


So don't put your hands out. Don't fight it. Everyone falls, so learn to bring your hands and arms IN toward your chest as you fall so you spread the impact across the whole side of your body, and then ROLL.

This is an important enough safety issue for any serious cyclist that if you're having trouble learning how to fall on your own, I think I might look around for a martial arts or similar class where they teach this stuff.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I have always worn gloves, until recently. I stopped mostly because my gloves always got sweaty and dirty, which made for very dirty white bar tape. I have given up on white bar tape now. 

I will still wear fullfingered gloves when the weather calls for it - 60 or below. I always wear gloves on my mtb.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> As you point out, you'll certainly get practice, so learn how to fall and not do that. Tuck and roll. I wear gloves for the comfort while I'm riding, not for protection in falls.


I wish it were that easy, but most falls are usually unexpected events, and that's the first natural reaction. I suppose martial arts might help, but I for one don't fall often enough to get a lot of practice doing it.

Edit: most of my falls are on the mountain bike though taking chances riding difficult stuff. Over the bars is different than washing out etc.
I do know on the motorcycle, especially at the track, you have to roll while sliding so you don't wear through one particular spot


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

nOOky said:


> I wish it were that easy, but most falls are usually unexpected events, and that's the first natural reaction. I suppose martial arts might help, but I for one don't fall often enough to get a lot of practice doing it.


Of course it's the first natural reaction. But you can break that reaction and train yourself to react differently. It's like learning how to ride a bike.  The first step is realizing ANYONE can do this but not if you don't try.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

It occurs to me to clarify my comment about bringing your hands in toward your chest. This assumes you're already flying free from the bike or for falls in general. If you're still clipped in and you still have your hands on the bars, hold on tight and take the bike with you.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I use gloves on every ride, they're part of my kit and it feels weird to ride without them.

for me, their purpose is not crash-related. 

in the summer, they keep my sweaty hands from slipping on the bars. in winter, they give me something to wipe my snotty nose on.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I usually wear gloves, but lately I've been opting to leave them at home. I used the Lizard Skins bar tap and think it feels awesome so on warm mornings I go sans gloves. I especially like doing long alpine climbs without gloves, of course descending it would be smarter to put some gloves on.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Of course it's the first natural reaction. But you can break that reaction and train yourself to react differently. It's like learning how to ride a bike.  The first step is realizing ANYONE can do this but not if you don't try.


That's true, but just about every pro race it seems someone goes out with a broken collarbone from the unexpected. Perhaps someone should clue them in how to train for that, it might make them a boatload of money


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

nOOky said:


> That's true, but just about every pro race it seems someone goes out with a broken collarbone from the unexpected. Perhaps someone should clue them in how to train for that, it might make them a boatload of money


Well, sure, but these guys are really pushing the envelope and it's a lot of riders doing a lot of riding. Whatever the odds of a bad fall as a function of how many miles you ride and how fast you're going, these guys are doing enough of both that it's going to happen.

Also, sure, they get some bad falls that break bones, but they also get right up from a lot more of their falls without anything broken except maybe the bicycle. How do you think they do that? It's not by sticking their hands out. Nothing can guarantee you won't be hurt in a fall. But what you can do is improve your odds of minimizing your injuries.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I Really only wear gloves when it is cold or super hot. Overly sweaty hands is not a fun experience on my bar tape, and the cold zaps my fingers useless. I rode for years without gloves, just prefer it that way. Lately though, I have been wearing gloves more often..


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Gloves for me... but my hands get cold easy.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

I have small hands... gloves make them feel bigger and more masculine.

That's why I wear gloves.


----------



## cchase86 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd rather break my arm/wrist trying to slow a fall than roll and use my head. Tuck and roll is easier said than done, for me.

The one time I forgot to wear gloves, I managed to remove most of the skin on one palm. That kind of injury for some reason takes a long time to heal. No other injuries other than a scuff on a knee.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I would rather ride without. Every time I crash, I seem to tear up a new set of gloves. I need to figure out how to skip the new phase and just have old gloves.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

steelbikerider said:


> I would rather ride without. Every time I crash, I seem to tear up a new set of gloves.


Hey, those gloves are expensive, man. Skin grows back for free.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the generic answer for questions like this.
Who cares what other people think/do. 
If YOU want to wear them, then wear them,
if not, then don't!


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Whats a biker?


Oh, snap.

/ Always gloves. Not only do they add a bit of padding and will protect my hands will I get around to falling off my bike again, but they look really cool and PRO, too. Like I finished, but didn't win, Paris-Roubaix.

And they give me awesome tan lines.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Nicole is on the money on this one. I have trained myself to not put my hand out to break my fall. When people do this they break their collar bone. I have thought about this while riding. I have said this over and over to myself lying in bed the night before a race. I have been down in races a few times and it paid off. Even in that spit second of going down I said it to myself, kept my hand on my bars, tucked my head into my chest and took the hit on my shoulder. Got up rode away no prob.
Sticking your hand out might end up in someones spokes. Seen it happen. Ugly.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

T K said:


> Nicole is on the money on this one. I have trained myself to not put my hand out to break my fall. When people do this they break their collar bone. I have thought about this while riding. I have said this over and over to myself lying in bed the night before a race. I have been down in races a few times and it paid off. Even in that spit second of going down I said it to myself, kept my hand on my bars, tucked my head into my chest and took the hit on my shoulder. Got up rode away no prob.
> Sticking your hand out might end up in someones spokes. Seen it happen. Ugly.


The question is Gloves or No gloves


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bill2 said:


> The question is Gloves or No gloves


Gloves, sweaty palms are slippery. And if you get the kind with terry cloth on the back you can use them to wipe yer nose after you launch a snot rocket .:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> The question is Gloves or No gloves


Didn't you already answer that with your vote? The rest of this is just discussion. Doesn't seem like that should be restricted to just yes or no as well.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Gloves for me, since having a palms-down crash while commuting that skinned my palms. I wear full finger gloves for MTBing so I can remove thorns from my front tyre while on the move, and on the road bike to keep my digits pinkish when it's cold. Even in the heat of an Arabian summer I like to have the protection, cushioning and snot-wiping facilities offered by gloves. Plus, gloves = more cycling gear to have.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I like gloves for the wiping surface, keeping my hands warm when needed, and long-fingered gloves that don't slip when the levers are wet from riding in fog/mist. I don't know how to get rid of the tan lines though.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

T K said:


> Gloves, sweaty palms are slippery. And if you get the kind with terry cloth on the back you can use them to wipe yer nose after you launch a snot rocket .:thumbsup:


Ditto! I only use terry back gloves. Great for wiping sweat... and yea the nose too.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

T K said:


> I have trained myself to not put my hand out to break my fall. When people do this they break their collar bone.


Strange... I'm pretty sure I didn't put my hand out to break my falls the last two times I broke my collar bone (after the front wheel abruptly slid out under me). At least that's what I gather from the way my gloves and clothes looked like after I regained consciousness.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> So don't put your hands out. Don't fight it. Everyone falls, so learn to bring your hands and arms IN toward your chest as you fall so you spread the impact across the whole side of your body, and then ROLL.
> 
> This is an important enough safety issue for any serious cyclist that if you're having trouble learning how to fall on your own, I think I might look around for a martial arts or similar class where they teach this stuff.


Why not join a circus instead? The acrobats'll teach you how to tumble.

On a more serious note, gloves aren't just about having padding when you stick your hands out, it's about having some protection on a very sensitive part of your body as you're about to hit the tarmac after enjoying the sky/ ground/ sky/ ground vista as you step off your bike. Even if you don't put your hands out they're still flying around as you tumble, plus you'll need them to help stop you in case you slide into a wall/ other hard object.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wear gloves about half of the time. most of the time i'm not wearing them it's because i forgot, but i also think it's more comfy without gloves.


----------



## bike_meister (Nov 21, 2011)

another vote for gloves


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

gordy748 said:


> Why not join a circus instead?


If you like that idea and have the natural athletic ability, go for it. A bike is more my speed. I'm just trying to share some information about how to minimize the risk of injury in a fall. If you're thinking about gloves as a way to protect you in a fall, you're doing it all wrong.

Look, I'm about as UN-athletic as anyone you might ever meet. As a kid, I was always the last to be chosen for any sport that required even modest coordination. No one ever wanted me on their team for anything involving a ball. What I loved about bicycling that this was something even a klutz like me could do.

So if even _*I*_ can learn how to take a fall, there's no way you can't learn. You pretty much can't be as miserable an athlete as I am. Yes, yes, there's that unpredictable instant when you realize you're falling. But your actual fall to the ground isn't instantaneous. There's time for you to decide what you'll do.

But you need to be prepared and for a lot of people, as was mentioned earlier, a good way is to close your eyes and visualize falling and what you want to do when it happens. Someone mentioned doing that lying in bed the night before a race. Great way to do this. If you think through ahead what you want to do when it happens, you WILL have time to do it.

If even a klutz like me can do this, I'm convinced ANYONE can do it.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> It occurs to me to clarify my comment about bringing your hands in toward your chest. This assumes you're already flying free from the bike or for falls in general. If you're still clipped in and you still have your hands on the bars, hold on tight and take the bike with you.


How many times have you fallen on your road bike?


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Generally gloves, mostly for padding and extra grip when hands get sweaty. But on days like today, when put on midweight gloves for the chilly morning commute but I forgot the fingerless gloves for the ride home, I'll be gloveless.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

tystevens said:


> How many times have you fallen on your road bike?


Over the last 50 years or so I've been riding? You're kidding. How could I possibly remember them all? Lots.

Since I don't usually get hurt, the falls I remember tend to be the ones where I break parts on the bike, like handlebars a couple years ago, a stem 4 or 5 years ago and a left crank arm a couple years before that. A big motivation for getting a new bike was that it was getting difficult to find replacement parts for a 38-yo bike anytime I broke anything.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gloves for me as they defintely make longer rides more comfortable.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

thalo said:


> i wear gloves to ride, not for crash.
> (be careful with putting your hand out to stop your fall, increases chances of breaking your arm.)


I came really close to doing this once when I was a kid. 

I normally tuck and roll when I crash.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Got Time said:


> Strange... I'm pretty sure I didn't put my hand out to break my falls the last two times I broke my collar bone (after the front wheel abruptly slid out under me). At least that's what I gather from the way my gloves and clothes looked like after I regained consciousness.


Any fall that puts force through the axis of the clavicle can snap it like a twig. As you've pointed out, you don't have to fall on your outstretched hand to break a collarbone (it just makes it easier to do with a longer lever arm.)

Really, tucking and rolling just keeps your limbs from flopping around and possibly getting injured.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Gloves for me - just feels more comfortable to me


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Ugh... What is it with meaningless questions and meaningless polls?

There are [at least] two absolutely orthogonal reasons for wearing gloves: protection from elements and protection from injury. People might/will have completely different habits/opinions with regard to each application. 

So, what is this poll supposed to be about? Which specific reason?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Well, sure, but these guys are really pushing the envelope and it's a lot of riders doing a lot of riding. Whatever the odds of a bad fall as a function of how many miles you ride and how fast you're going, these guys are doing enough of both that it's going to happen.
> 
> Also, sure, they get some bad falls that break bones, but they also get right up from a lot more of their falls without anything broken except maybe the bicycle. How do you think they do that? It's not by sticking their hands out. Nothing can guarantee you won't be hurt in a fall. But what you can do is improve your odds of minimizing your injuries.


My original point about wearing gloves was to protect the hands and specifically the palms. I'll stick by the notion that the first reaction in a fall is to stop yourself from falling, which usually means putting your hands out. The collarbone break can happen whether you have gloves or not.
Not every fall is controllable enough that tucking and rolling is possible. You might end up on your ass sliding before you even knew what hit you. You might get taken out from the rear quarter or straight behind and wake up wondering what happened to you. You might find yourself catapulting over the hood of a car.
My thinking is to always protect myself as much as possible. I've skun my hands before so I'll suffer the tan lines and whatever other sacrifices to protect them. I need my hands for my job, to pay the bills. Skun knees and shoulders I can live with, hands and head need to be protected imho.
I do agree that if you can practice or take some type of training to help yourself fall mo better it would be beneficial. Heck I practice track stands and quick stops every so often, just so I don't lose my feel for it and it's second nature in an actual time of need.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I use gloves for all my riding, mostly out of habit. My hands also sweat a lot, so without gloves, my grip would be greatly compromised. Not a big deal on a road bike, but on a mountain bike it is a huge deal.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

AndreyT said:


> Ugh... What is it with meaningless questions and meaningless polls?
> 
> There are [at least] two absolutely orthogonal reasons for wearing gloves: protection from elements and protection from injury. People might/will have completely different habits/opinions with regard to each application.
> 
> So, what is this poll supposed to be about? Which specific reason?


It was secretly started and contributed to just to tick you off. Kinda like a surprise party. Mission accomplished ... now we can go back to talking about important stuff! :wink5:


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Gloves every time. There are a lot of things that I like to do with my hands and having to live through scabbed up, bleeding palms isn't one of them.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another vote for gloves.


After years of skateboarding and layers of skin lost, I wear gloves for everything including sleeping sometimes :blush2: !

And since my work involves using my hands I take extra care of them.


----------



## Benjamin Less (Apr 9, 2012)

In the beginning, when the world was created I never wore gloves. I had a handful [no pun intended] of falls with palm plants with embedded debris. Plenty of scars too. Back in those days we used our fingers to touch off the tubulars after riding through glass or sharp objects on rides. The guys that had gloves could ride their palms on the front tires but not the rears obviously due to seat tube spacing. Gloves in wet weather meant you had more wetness and weight, same goes with socks, soggy and heavy you road without them. In races during rains you'd just wear the ankle part of the "socks" cut from the bottoms for the refs who could disqualify a start to a race without them. As you get older you get wiser and realise there's some nerves that run through the palms which could reek havoc in sensation and numbness. Younger years never rode with a helmet either, never gave any of it much thought. The old saying on foolishness and Drunks, Americans and Babies from WC Fields.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm a glove wearer. As a kid, I peeled my palms pretty well in a bike wreck, and can still remember what it looked, and felt, like. Ain't gonna happen again.

Maybe others have faster reactions than I do, but when I've fallen, it's usually over before I know it, and I'm on the pavement, going "WTF"; I don't think about sticking out my arms, but it is an instinctual reaction.

Others' MMV.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

So when I ride on the road with vehicles, always gloves. 

When I ride in a group, always gloves.

When I race, always gloves.

When I'm on the MUT, no gloves.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

AndreyT said:


> Ugh... What is it with meaningless questions and meaningless polls?
> 
> There are [at least] two absolutely orthogonal reasons for wearing gloves: protection from elements and protection from injury. People might/will have completely different habits/opinions with regard to each application.
> 
> So, what is this poll supposed to be about? Which specific reason?


Just an excuse to post a pic of Boonen riding 6 hours at 40kph on the pavé without gloves.
Speaking of which, here it is again:


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Once again, the issue with this question is very specific: cyclists wear gloves for injury protection and cyclists wear gloves for protection from elements. People can (and will) have different answers, depending on which specific use you are referring to. If you are interested in meaningful poll, either clarify the topic or give people the opportunity to specify what they use gloves for. 

Of course, if this was intended as just another "social" just-leave-your-mark thread, then it is perfectly fine as is.

P.S. Which one of them is Boonen?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Again (for the hard-of-reading), just an excuse to post a pic of Boonen riding 6 hours at 40kph on the pavé without gloves.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Definitely gloves. I've ridden without a few times recently, but my hands sweat and get really slippery on the hoods. Not sure why Sram made them so damn smooth. 

In college, I rode my mtn bike around campus all the time, never walked, and always wore gloves. The one day I was late and forgot them, I wiped out on the sidewalk, went over the bars and scraped up my hands damn good. And that was on a fairly smooth sidewalk at kinda low speed. Can't imagine what would happen at 25 mph on asphalt.


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

No gloves. They start to smell after a while, and if you was them they never fit the same. If you are doing to avoid scraping ur hands on asphalt, learn how to fall. Just tuck and roll. Tuck. And. Roll.


----------



## mtbrider (Oct 9, 2010)

Gloves if it's cool/cold out. If not...gloveless!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

AndreyT said:


> Once again, the issue with this question is very specific: cyclists wear gloves for injury protection and cyclists wear gloves for protection from elements. People can (and will) have different answers, depending on which specific use you are referring to. If you are interested in meaningful poll, either clarify the topic or give people the opportunity to specify what they use gloves for.


Seems pretty simple to me: people say whether or not they wear gloves, and clarify why (or why not) in the thread.

E.g. I voted yes. I wear gloves for protection from both elements and in crashes, as well as to provide grip, cushioning and something to wipe my nose with. Also, I like to have more cycling stuff.

If you want to find out something more specific, ask your own question. It's free.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Also, I like to have more cycling stuff.


There we go! That's my reason a lot of the time, too!


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Gloves only if it is below 40*. Comes from riding no gloves when I raced DH. 

Tuck and roll is your friend I rarely if ever fall and try to stop myself hands first, easiest way to break your wrists and tear up your hands.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

It depends on how I fall but usually do not stick arms straight out and skid on palms. Gotta get more of the body to make contact and distribute the hit. I only wear gloves for cold. In warm weather it feels way better without gloves and it's worth it. Sometimes hands get cut, but no worse than elbows or hips do which usually is like a slide and burn right through the fabric layers and skin too. I do wear gloves all year on mountain bikes. Briers and whipping sticks are not cool on hands. Gee fun.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

I wear gloves because it is cold here in Michigan ~8 mos out of the year. Especially at 5:30am when I start pedaling to work.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

Training - no gloves (unless it's cold)
Road racing - either no gloves or short finger gloves
Crits/cyclocross/MTB racing - full finger gloves


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

One other benefit of gloves: Sponsors have another placing for their logo.

The hands-only crowd has never understood this.


----------



## curiousmike (Apr 4, 2012)

nOOky said:


> I do know on the motorcycle, especially at the track, you have to roll while sliding so you don't wear through one particular spot


Absolutely incorrect.
You absolutely want to slide.
Motorcycle accidents you either slide or tumble.
Tumbling is bad.

+1 for gloves = minor protection, minor comfort, and a place to wipe the sweat.


----------



## Inchoatus (Apr 12, 2012)

I really want to get gloves, but right now I definitely don't ride with them... Unless of course it's -20 then I wear ski gloves


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

The only real advantage to not wearing gloves is a better feel for your bars, which doesn't seem to outweigh the disadvantages already discussed. With that said, I like to ride in a minimalist glove with no padding like the Giro Zero Glove.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

No gloves for me. Imo, they're too restrictive and I dislike the feeling of sweating in them.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

curiousmike said:


> Absolutely incorrect.
> You absolutely want to slide.
> Motorcycle accidents you either slide or tumble.
> Tumbling is bad.
> ...


You mis-interpreted my statement or I didn't write it correctly. I didn't mean roll or tumble, I meant move around whilst sliding so you don't wear through one single spot on your suit. Been there, done that!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

no gloves - http://www.cyclingnews.com/paris-roubaix/photos/217235


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I only wear gloves on group rides (weekend), outside of the weekend however, on my solo rides I go barehanded. One there isn't much traffic where I live & so probability of a crash is small. I think in my group rides with so many riders there is a much greater chance of a crash so I do wear gloves on these days. Plus on my group's rides, they really pick the pace up to very high speeds so excessive sweating's inevitable & I wouldn't want to lose my grip because of it & cause a huge pile up. I tend to take it easy when by myself, so I'm not out sprinting with a death grip the whole time.//no spellcheck


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

curiousmike said:


> Absolutely incorrect.
> You absolutely want to slide.
> Motorcycle accidents you either slide or tumble.
> Tumbling is bad.
> ...



Oh; Important tip.

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup: !


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I wear them only when I race crits.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I wear gloves but with light or no padding. I prefer simple leather palms with no padding. Hate gel pads. I'd go without, but I don't like the feel of sweaty bar tape, and if I fall, I want the gloves on. Also makes it possible to swipe off tire debris while riding.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Generally wear gloves. Mine are getting worn out from just normal wear, though. Guess it's time for a new pair.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Tuck and Roll. Hands hitting pavement.
You people sure do plan on falling alot. *No gloves, no gloves, no gloves. *
Don't plan on the fall. Plan on the ride.


----------



## shawatsea (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm on the fence as well. I never plan on falling. but as I write this I'm sitting on my butt on a sunny, 70ish day with two screws in my hip, 5 broken ribs, a shattered shoulder blade and a broke color bone. I didn't see the car and she didn't see me until it was too late. But my hands are ok,thanks gloves, and no head injury, thanks helmet. So I think I'll always wear my gloves from now on. plus my helmet. Gloves are also great for running your hand over your front tire after going thru that broken glass that was unavoidable.


----------



## Benjamin Less (Apr 9, 2012)

shawatsea said:


> Gloves are also great for running your hand over your front tire after going thru that broken glass that was unavoidable.


In cold weather your best friend. In warm weather, a bother but oddly can save some flesh.:thumbsup:


----------

